

Show HN: INT64 - Code snippet library/manager with simple modern UI - daniel_gabriel
http://www.int64.io

======
jorgem
I've been looking for something like this. What did you write it in?

~~~
daniel_gabriel
It's written in C#/MVC and hosted on Azure. The main intended usage (when the
plug-ins for Visual Studio and IDEA are ready) is to make it easy for you to
save or insert snippets that you use frequently into your code.

Other purposes are to make it easy to share snippets with other people, search
for specific snippets, and embed snippets into other sites - like blogs and
such.

Some of these features are not implemented yet.

Do you have other suggestions? Thoughts? Comments?

